# Rowing club in Dubai



## andy_amanda

HI,

Can anyone tell me if there is a rowing club in dubai.

Thank you.


----------



## macca_24

andy_amanda said:


> HI,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a rowing club in dubai.
> 
> Thank you.


I'll try and look into it and get back to you


----------



## Glasceb

There are rowers in the Marina every weekend. The only contact details I could find are:-

Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club 
Regular sessions held evenings and weekends, currently based at DIMC (Le Meridien Mina Seyahi, Dubai Marina) 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## macca_24

"Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club (DRSC) Al Sufouh
050 854 8334 www.dubairowingandscullingclub.com
The club has coxed fours and both double and single sculls, Rowing usually takes placebearly morning, and other activities include regular regattas, indoor rowing competitions, coaching camps and social events"
Dubai Explorer Residents' Guide


----------



## macca_24

macca_24 said:


> "Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club (DRSC) Al Sufouh
> 050 854 8334 www.dubairowingandscullingclub.com
> The club has coxed fours and both double and single sculls, Rowing usually takes placebearly morning, and other activities include regular regattas, indoor rowing competitions, coaching camps and social events"
> Dubai Explorer Residents' Guide


My best reference guide tells you just about anything


----------



## andy_amanda

Thank you both !


----------



## stevieboy1980

I am told by someone at work that some of our directors (off there heads!) go rowing each morning at 4am until 6am, then go to work! I mean what the %^&*^*^*$&^%*&^
I think Jumeriah beech club area (sailing club there) is where I would try first.
Its far better to have a hangover in the morning instead!


----------



## macca_24

Well I know I did a typo and ran my words together put it did say early morning. its dark, at 4am you wouldn't be able to see where you are rowing never mind about still being blind from the night before


----------



## andy_amanda

Thanks guys, 

As a rower i can fully believe that guys go out at 4am, its the sort of silly things we do, for some reason we love punishment.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## macca_24

andy_amanda said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> As a rower i can fully believe that guys go out at 4am, its the sort of silly things we do, for some reason we love punishment.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


I hope you enjoy your rowing, (more than sleeping)


----------



## tamara

hi andy how are u .u became a member of rowing club?


----------



## macca_24

Tamara that post is 2 and half months old check Andy profile page and either email or PM him I don't know if he is still active on the forum, and how are you going finding your way around on the forum ok?


----------



## tamara

hi macca how are you iam still trying .....takcare


----------



## Abacha

Anyone know where to find/buy a Concept II rowing machine in Dubai?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

Greetings!

Apologies for bumping a very olf thread but seemed more sensible than starting a new one.

I know it off season for outdoor activities presently, however, does any one know what happened to the Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club? The websites seem like they are pretty well parked with no activity and no one is answering the gmail email address they have published. 

I'm a bit of a keen oarsman and quite fancy doing some paddling. Has any one seen them out on the marina lately? If any one as any info or better yet contact details I'd be most grateful.

Cheers

H-B-H


----------



## sed

Hi there

I saw your post and have been looking for the same thing myself. I've asked around and people seem to think there is a rowing club in the Marina but I cant find them or get hold of them.

So did you find anything out? If you do I would be so grateful if you could let me know, I'm dying to go out for a proper paddle again 

Thank you


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

sed said:


> Hi there
> 
> I saw your post and have been looking for the same thing myself. I've asked around and people seem to think there is a rowing club in the Marina but I cant find them or get hold of them.
> 
> So did you find anything out? If you do I would be so grateful if you could let me know, I'm dying to go out for a proper paddle again
> 
> Thank you


Hi Sed

The club seen on the marina is/was The Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club (DRSC), apparently according to what little info I have it's run under the umbrella of Dubai International Marine Club, if you in that neck of the woods it might be worth going in and asking. I'm Downtown and hav'nt yet had chance, I'd be interested in the answer if you find one. They used to row on the marina in the mornings I'm trying to find out if there have been any recent sightings.

The last reference that is dateable on the internet is at Henley Vets 2008 and nothing since. Makes me wonder if it's mothballed or dissolved. If I can get the keys to the boatshed I'd be happy to ressurect it, I've run rowing clubs off and on for 20 years. 

There is of course Monty's Rowing School on the creek, but it's run as a commercial operation and I rather be in a club myself. (Monty's is the only one listed in Time Out).

If worst comes to worse we at least have a 2-/2x to kick things off.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## sed

Hi

Thanks for replying. Yeah I have been down to Monty's once but it wasnt what I was after. It was all about lessons.
Monty also seemed to think the club down the Marina existed - he said they werent welcoming of beginners and he tended to get people going to him from there. 

I am by the Marina so will go and hunt for it. There must be boats and people who want to row here in Dubai  The water down there is lovely too!

Will be in touch soon.

Sarah 




Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Hi Sed
> 
> The club seen on the marina is/was The Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club (DRSC), apparently according to what little info I have it's run under the umbrella of Dubai International Marine Club, if you in that neck of the woods it might be worth going in and asking. I'm Downtown and hav'nt yet had chance, I'd be interested in the answer if you find one. They used to row on the marina in the mornings I'm trying to find out if there have been any recent sightings.
> 
> The last reference that is dateable on the internet is at Henley Vets 2008 and nothing since. Makes me wonder if it's mothballed or dissolved. If I can get the keys to the boatshed I'd be happy to ressurect it, I've run rowing clubs off and on for 20 years.
> 
> There is of course Monty's Rowing School on the creek, but it's run as a commercial operation and I rather be in a club myself. (Monty's is the only one listed in Time Out).
> 
> If worst comes to worse we at least have a 2-/2x to kick things off.
> 
> Cheers
> H-B-H


----------



## tamara

*hi*



sed said:


> Hi there
> 
> I saw your post and have been looking for the same thing myself. I've asked around and people seem to think there is a rowing club in the Marina but I cant find them or get hold of them.
> 
> So did you find anything out? If you do I would be so grateful if you could let me know, I'm dying to go out for a proper paddle again
> 
> Thank you


 hi sed ..how are you ?
you can call Mr fred .xxxxxxxxxx tell him fatima give that number ...we used to have great team before ...he is in abudhabi now ...i will call him soon by the way whats ur name ?
takecare


----------



## Midos

tamara said:


> hi sed ..how are you ?
> you can call Mr fred xxxxxx tell him fatima give that number ...we used to have great team before ...he is in abudhabi now ...i will call him soon by the way whats ur name ?
> takecare


I am as well interested. Fairly Beginner here. Do you still have a team/ practice rowing in marina ?

Thanks


----------



## sed

tamara said:


> hi sed ..how are you ?
> you can call Mr fred .xxxxxxxxx tell him fatima give that number ...we used to have great team before ...he is in abudhabi now ...i will call him soon by the way whats ur name ?
> takecare


Thanks for that, I'll ring soon

I'm Sarah.


----------



## Shinjuku

Any beginners here who would be interested in lessons?
Thinking of going with Monty's.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand

Hi Sarah,

If you noted the number before it got edited, I'd me really interested to hear the result and any info you discovered.

Btw, once you get to 5 posts you will be able to send and recieve PM's (private messages). 

Regards
H-B-H


----------



## jermy

love ROwing


----------



## sed

Hi

I did have some success yes. Have had a few outings last week, I'm not sure how to pm you. My email is [email protected]

If you email me I can give you the contact

Sarah




Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> If you noted the number before it got edited, I'd me really interested to hear the result and any info you discovered.
> 
> Btw, once you get to 5 posts you will be able to send and recieve PM's (private messages).
> 
> Regards
> H-B-H


----------



## Kevandkera

Hi there,

We are now established in Dubai. My son rowed for Somserset College in Cape Town and we wanted to know if there is a rowing club in Dubai that he could join?

Look forward to your replies.


----------



## tamara

*hi*



Kevandkera said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are now established in Dubai. My son rowed for Somserset College in Cape Town and we wanted to know if there is a rowing club in Dubai that he could join?
> 
> Look forward to your replies.


hi i will answer you within days....have agood day


----------



## handyandy115

*Rowing in Dubai*

Good afternoon,
Could anyone tell me any information about rowing and sculling in Dubai please? I am looking to move to Dubai in September, and am currently competing in the UK. I am looking to continue training, racing and possibly even take on some coaching responsibilities, if required. Can't wait to get out there.

Cheers everyone


----------



## loulabelle12

*Rowing in Dubai*

Hi

I am moving to Dubai in a few weeks and will really miss my rowing- was wondering if anyone found out whether the club in the Marina is still there? I emailed them but have had no response and their website doesnt appear to work!

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Womens club? Yes, is there. They just had their last row though earlier this week. They are on break until sept. Is too hot to be outside now rowing even at 8am. There is a facebook page. I can ask the person I know who participates tomorrow.


----------



## Jynxgirl

The group that I know is the CNCF Barracuda. You can find them on facebook. There is also another female group I believe that practises down in the marina as well but that team I do not know. I know this team is looking for more members. If you want a contact name/number of someone who is involved, send a pm. The next competition that the barracuda's are going to be involved in is like four months from now.


----------



## dubaidubaidubai

Hi
I moved to dubai only 3 weeks ago from the UK where I rowed for QMW University and then most recently for a London Club. I am going through the process of getting my residents visa now and just as soon as that comes through (it takes a while) I will be on to checking out the few rowing clubs in and around the marina. However, apparently, according to friends here who also intended to row when they arrived, the clubs are not competitive and are more "touristy"...as in, a group of people get together to go in a boat. I am hoping that this is not true and that I can find something competitive as I think it would be great to take a team from Dubai to do the HORR. 

Anyway, long story short, would be great to catch up with other rowers and get something together. Hiring boats I've heard is pretty easy here even if the club itself is not competitive so maybe we could get a 4 together at least. 

PM me for my personal details and perhaps we can chat further.

Last thing...good luck with the move. Prepare for the frustrating lack of speed with the processing of visas etc. Otherwise, this place rocks!!


----------



## loulabelle12

dubaidubaidubai said:


> Hi
> I moved to dubai only 3 weeks ago from the UK where I rowed for QMW University and then most recently for a London Club. I am going through the process of getting my residents visa now and just as soon as that comes through (it takes a while) I will be on to checking out the few rowing clubs in and around the marina. However, apparently, according to friends here who also intended to row when they arrived, the clubs are not competitive and are more "touristy"...as in, a group of people get together to go in a boat. I am hoping that this is not true and that I can find something competitive as I think it would be great to take a team from Dubai to do the HORR.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, would be great to catch up with other rowers and get something together. Hiring boats I've heard is pretty easy here even if the club itself is not competitive so maybe we could get a 4 together at least.
> 
> PM me for my personal details and perhaps we can chat further.
> 
> Last thing...good luck with the move. Prepare for the frustrating lack of speed with the processing of visas etc. Otherwise, this place rocks!!


Hi

Thanks so much for getting back to me, I am really nervous about coming out there but luckily my new employer is sorting my visa for me so hopefully they should have it for when I arrive.

I would be really interested in getting a crew together if we can round up some people and would love to do the HORR, did it last year as have been rowing for Durham and would really like to compete still if possible. I cant PM yet as I havent posted enough but as soon as I can I will send you my email and hopefully we can sort something?

There is a place called Montys Rowing School who seem to hire boats so may be worth looking in to- think they are based down at Dubai Creek.

Louise


----------



## loulabelle12

Jynxgirl said:


> The group that I know is the CNCF Barracuda. You can find them on facebook. There is also another female group I believe that practises down in the marina as well but that team I do not know. I know this team is looking for more members. If you want a contact name/number of someone who is involved, send a pm. The next competition that the barracuda's are going to be involved in is like four months from now.


Hi Jynxgirl

Thanks so much for that and for getting back to me so quickly, I will check them out on Facebook!

Louise


----------



## angel32

I agree with 
macca_24,
Dubai Rowing and Sculling Club is best for you. dubaiuseditems com/


----------



## skyhighgirl

*Rowing clubs in Dubai*

Does anyone know any rowing clubs in Dubai that take on beginners??


----------



## mollyjane

loulabelle12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks so much for getting back to me, I am really nervous about coming out there but luckily my new employer is sorting my visa for me so hopefully they should have it for when I arrive.
> 
> I would be really interested in getting a crew together if we can round up some people and would love to do the HORR, did it last year as have been rowing for Durham and would really like to compete still if possible. I cant PM yet as I havent posted enough but as soon as I can I will send you my email and hopefully we can sort something?
> 
> There is a place called Montys Rowing School who seem to hire boats so may be worth looking in to- think they are based down at Dubai Creek.
> 
> Louise


Hi Louise,
I just moved to Dubai this week, and I'm curious if you ever found a place to row, or are still looking for interested people after being here for the summer. I cox and coach, and would love to find some way to continue to be involved with crew here - whether that's coxing or rowing. Let me know if you found something!
Thanks,
Molly Jane


----------



## Grasshopper65

I am moving to Dubai next week and am interested in coxing. I am a member of Banks Rowing Club in Melbourne and have coxed male masters rowers for the last 15 years. I will keep looking at this thread to see if I can perhaps be involved in rowing in Dubai!


----------



## PowerFlower

Giving this thread another kick.

Certainly in Dubai with all this water there would be rowing? I haven't taken to the water in more than 15 years but used to love it (I once did the 100 kilometer Ringvaart Regatta in an 8+).

Found a lot of dragon boat groups, at dubaidragonboat dot com. But even though dragon boats are cool, I don't really fancy the asymmetrics of that -- rowing is tricky enough for (back) injuries to add in the constant leaning to one side 

Anyway, the Dubai Rowing & Sculling Club would seem ideal (since it's in the Marina, which is close to work for me) but can't find any recent activity 

Seen Monty's, but even though I'm severely out of practice (and out of shape ) I don't really think of myself as a beginner  And, of course, it's at the Creek, which is a bit inconvenient.

Anyone had more luck finding a place to row?


----------



## Karl2803

hey, if anyone can pull this together count me in. Would love to win Vet Henley in a Dubai crew.


----------

